# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Attaching bearers to post

## tonysc71

I am building a cubby house for my kids and I have got the post in place and am wondering if this is an OK way to attach the bearer. 
I know on our decks, there are cut outs on the posts that the bearers fit in.  
But is it OK for the cubby house to bolt the bearers onto the post without the cut out. Would this place too much load on the bolts, I was thinking of using 2 x 10mm galvanised bolts. 
Thanks 
Tony

----------


## shauck

Why not sit bearers on top of posts, skew nail and use tiedowns.

----------


## Godzilla73

> Why not sit bearers on top of posts, skew nail and use tiedowns.

  +1  
You can use hoop iron, the stuff they brace house walls with, over the top of the bearer and down each side of the stump with a few suitable nails.

----------


## shauck

> +1  
> You can use hoop iron, the stuff they brace house walls with, over the top of the bearer and down each side of the stump with a few suitable nails.

  Pryda timber connectors. Pryda put out a great downloadable PDF catalogue with all sorts of tiedowns and nailing requirements.

----------

